# What are the most mundane things you use your Mac for?



## TommyWillB (Nov 27, 2002)

I know we all use our Mac's for some cool and fun stuff... but what are the things that you use your Mac for just because it's there? These are the things you don't really need a Mac (or even a computer) to do, but you just prefer doing them this way.

The things that come to mind for me are chores like paying bills...

Does doing these things on your Mac make them better?




I guess the converse to this question is what are the things that have you done with your Mac that has most changed the/your world?


----------



## macavenger (Nov 27, 2002)

The most mundane task I have done on my Mac would be, I believe, reading the comics. On the other hand, I get a lot more and more conveniently than getting the newspaper, so it is worth it


----------



## kilowatt (Nov 27, 2002)

When I work on my sgi, I prop my feet up on the g4 tower. The nice ventilation keeps my feet quite warm. And when I work on the mac, the large sgi Challenge 8-processor mainframe keeps my toes nice and toasty. 

So, how's that for mundane?


----------



## twister (Nov 27, 2002)

I use a christmast light single clip to hold a pen and then i put the clip on my work G4 tower.  Then i have a pen handy at all times.  I also use the g4 as a post-it note board.  I stick important notes there.

Twister


----------



## adambyte (Nov 27, 2002)

I whack people I don't like over the head with my 5-pound hunk of Titanium. 

 

Seriously, though.... the most mundane thing I use it for is getting maps through www.MapQuest.com ... Is that boring enough?


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## michaelsanford (Nov 28, 2002)

Most mindane, it's a toss-up:
- Folding@Home

or

- MarineAquarium screen saver (almost like I have fish, so something to do when my friends are all out of town, or  studying...)


Folding@Home is like watching paint dry...


----------



## mystique (Nov 28, 2002)

To use the heat to speed up the drying of my finger/toe nail polish when I'm in a hurry. 

YOU ASKED!!


----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *To use the heat to speed up the drying of my finger/toe nail polish when I'm in a hurry.
> 
> YOU ASKED!!  *


 Does doing some serious Photoshop filters speed up the process?

So you actually open the case and put your nails close to the heat sink?


----------



## chemistry_geek (Dec 2, 2002)

Responding to posts like this.


----------



## Greystroke (Dec 2, 2002)

my sentiments exactly chemistry geek...but really i'd say simple math with the calculator, like addition and multiplication, oh and Folding@Home...


----------



## mdnky (Dec 2, 2002)

As a radio...why not?


----------



## AppMan (Dec 3, 2002)

to get chicks!


----------



## mdnky (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AppMan _
> *to get chicks! *



Does it work? <G>


----------



## edX (Dec 3, 2002)

solitaire, especially since i have a hand held version. 

plus i like to go in my computer room when it is cold - 5 degrees warmer at least.


----------



## Shifting (Dec 3, 2002)

pornography.

you asked, and i answered.


----------



## uoba (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shifting _
> *pornography.
> 
> you asked, and i answered. *



...that ain't mundane


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 3, 2002)

i use my mac for everything 

i read news... well i used to read newspapers. now mostly computer news... 

it would be easier to say what i FON'T do with my mac... now lemme think ...


----------



## fryke (Dec 3, 2002)

Hmm... I _DON'T_ listen to music on my Mac. I only do that on my iPod.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 3, 2002)

ok i do listen to music with my mac... untill i get my ipod


----------



## Shifting (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mdnky _
> *Does it work? <G> *



from experience, i can say yes.

but...eh, it leaves something to be desired.

nothing beats meeting women in RL.  that's the only way to go.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 4, 2002)

ok i use the mac for everything except sex


----------



## tamma (Dec 4, 2002)

I use my Mac as a stereo/DVD player. it is just so dam convenient. i had to by an irock just so i could listen to my MP3's on my stereo. and since i am usually at my mac working why not take a short break and watch a movie. hell my coffee potis now in my office cause i havent seen the inside of my kitchen in like 3 months


----------



## boi (Dec 4, 2002)

it heats up our dorm room. the air conditioning won't shut off and it gets freezing in here when the G4 is off or asleep.


----------

